# Hey kids. Ever wonder what 30 years worth of cube dust looks like?



## Louie (Nov 25, 2011)

Here it is!

http://imgur.com/PfuV2


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't see it...


----------



## avgdi (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow. That kinda grosses me out.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

...


----------



## Hovair (Nov 25, 2011)

WTM..... What the meow


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

...


----------



## Hershey (Nov 25, 2011)

Very blasphemous comment with bad words alert:



Spoiler



sweet mother of jesus mother****** christ


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 25, 2011)

oh my gosh. *shudders* I cant look! :O


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2011)

I probably just don't know anything about plastic but, why is it white?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 25, 2011)

so much


----------



## Louie (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't worry, friends! The horror is over! I cleaned him up and gave him some lube! The difference is AMAZING. I could seriously feel the GRINDING when I turned it, I couldn't do a finger trick to save my life. I made a video to show you. It was a horrible solve, I was actually going to stop the video but I'm glad I didn't ... Because I use a 4LLL and I got a 2 step skip at the end! A rarity to be sure! Look at my face when I realize I got to skip the 2 hardest steps lol.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=887941561148

Let me know if the video works for you guys


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say it spins like a top.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

Weston said:


> I probably just don't know anything about plastic but, why is it white?




I think that it's dust that has got all over the plastic over a long period of time.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 25, 2011)

O_O


----------



## Louie (Nov 25, 2011)

Well when you clean that crap off it's actually BLACK (or at least grey'ish black) on the paper towel. It looks white here because it is on the black background of the cube. In other words, it's white and black, probably from dust and plastic shards respectively, but on a black background only the dust (from the air) is seen.

It actually does SPIN amazingly well now. It has less resistance than my stickerless guhong! Problem is, it only turns when it is lined up perfectly. Absolutely NO reverse corner cutting, which means lots of lockups. Still this cube could have set a world record in the right hands in its proper time-period (1982 about)


----------



## stoic (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty grim inside. I've got an octagon barrel from about the same period that I keep meaning to clean out


----------



## peterbone (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/mats05/mats05096.htm


----------



## MiPiCubed (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like Johnny Depp in Blow.


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 25, 2011)

Am I the only one that doesn't get this? Like everyone, I have a Rubik's brand, which I haven't toughed for nearly a year, and it has none in it? :S


----------



## stoic (Nov 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't get this? Like everyone, I have a Rubik's brand, which I haven't toughed for nearly a year, and it has none in it? :S


 
Have you had it for 30 years?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 25, 2011)

*snorts* aaaah, this are the classics...


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 25, 2011)

MAI EYEEEES!!!!!


----------

